# GM's XM Factory Option Now $199



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

General Motors has lowered the option price of factory-installed XM Satellite Radio
by 39 percent- bringing the price from $325 to $199 on most 2007 model vehicles.
More than 90 percent of the automaker's 2006 and 2007 model-year cars in the U.S.
offer the satellite radio service as either an option or standard equipment.

GM officials are saying the economies of scale and engineering efficiencies led to
the rapid integration of XM into the automaker's product lineup and eventual price
reductions. With GM producing more than four-million XM-equipped vehicles since
2001 alone, XM is proving to be a popular feature for many of today's car buyers.

According to reports, consumer acceptance has made factory installation of XM one
of the most rapid technology deployments in the company's history. GM said more
than 60 percent of current customers with the XM-enabled vehicles prefer their next
car to have it as well. And 80 percent say they recommend the satellite service to
their friends and family, GM said.

Said Steve Cook, EVP of XM's automotive division, "The strong support of General
Motors and its customers has been a key factor in establishing and maintaining XM's
position in satellite radio and in-car entertainment."

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick said:


> GM said more
> than 60 percent of current customers with the XM-enabled vehicles prefer their next
> car to have it as well.


Gee, only 60% of customers that already have it would prefer to have it in their next vehicle. That's a very high curn rate.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Nick said:


> ..........GM officials are saying the economies of scale and engineering efficiencies led to
> the rapid integration of XM into the automaker's product lineup and eventual price
> reductions. .........................


Gee, ya think it could be because you can get a decent receiver for $50 to $100 and carry it from vehicle to vehicle to home to boat to summer cabin? It's been a wildly overpriced option for their wildly overpriced sound sytems - IMHO.


----------

